
VC tiers? Who is where? - smg

======
smg
I keep hearing about third tier and top tier VCs. Other than the Ycombinator
rankings I have not seen anything else that ranks VCs. How will you put them
in their places ;-) ?

~~~
pg
I don't know of anything except

<http://ycombinator.com/topvcs.html>

In fact, that's why we had to make it; we wanted to know ourselves.

~~~
smg
I think the ycombinator ranking is focused on internet companies. What about
the VCs that invest in (yes I know yuck) enterprise software?

~~~
pg
I think they're basically the same firms.

------
merrick33
The YCombinator list does not include Union Square Ventures whose portfolio
includes:

Del.icio.us, FeedBurner, Wesabe, Outside.in, and Indeed

Just a thought.

------
crxnamja
thefunded.com is decent

~~~
donna
thanks for the tip, useful.

